# Vegas-May 28 Suggestions Please



## capjak (May 12, 2016)

My wife and I are going to Vegas May 28-June 02 staying at HGVC Flamingo.

I would like any tips suggestions on:

1.  Shows-Which ones?, Discounts
2.  Dinner-Nice Places
3.  Bars/Lounges-Fun but for >40 crowd
4.  Pools-Flamingo Next door worth Cabana etc...


Any other suggestions are welcome, I already read the sticky and some other reports.


----------



## Karen G (May 12, 2016)

For a show recommendation, we just saw a great new show at Planet Hollywood. It is Frankie Moreno, Under the Influence. We loved it. 

You will be right next to The Linq, an entertainment corridor that leads from the Strip to the High Roller observation wheel. There are several bars, restaurants, & shops there. Our favorite is The Yardhouse


----------



## tompalm (May 12, 2016)

Shows - we spend a week or more here every year and see a show every night. The list is long and endless depending on your budget and how much time you have. The best deal going right now is Jersey Boys at the Paris and you can get tickets for $50 at the Tix4tonight booth in front of Bally's. That is also an easy walk from Flamingo.  Other shows that have been around a while that are cheap are Terry Fator, Ka, Beatles Love Cirque show, and Show Stoppers at the Wynn.  Show Stoppers is the most expensive, but has the highest quality of singers and dancers.  Here is a list of tickets at the discount store. 

http://www.tix4tonight.com

You can walk to most places from here. Have fun.


----------



## tompalm (May 12, 2016)

You might want to call the front desk and request a room in the south tower. The most direct route to the strip is out the south door, walk toward the Flamingo buffet if headed north and out the side door to the Linq. If going south on the strip, walk through the Flamingo Casino hotel lobby area and turn left on the strip.  It is also closer to the casino pools. But if going to the timeshare pool, it is farther away. 

If you like concerts, Reba, Brooks and Dunn put on a great show at Caesars that lasted 2.5 hours and Lionel Richie at PH  was excellent and played two full hours. But, those were not good deals


----------



## classiclincoln (May 12, 2016)

Was just there last week.  Went to O at the Bellagio and it was the best Cirque show we've seen.  Also went to Penn & Teller at the Rio, which was also a good show.  Sigfried & Roy's Secret Garden at the Mirage was also neat.

Ate at Jasmine and Lago at Bellagio and Spago at Caesars; all good meals.

Didn't like the Pantry at the Mirage. Sea the Thai Experience in Bally's was good but the food was bland.


----------



## capjak (May 13, 2016)

Karen G thanks for the recommendations, will check out the LinQ, I have not been to vegas in 20 years and this was a last minute decision so need to bet up to speed quickly.

Tompalm great information and will take advantage of discount tickets.

Classiclincoln thanks for the dinner/show recommendations, we just saw a Crirue show in Orlando is it similar? 


Is the Pool at the Casinos worth going to and how hard to get a place to sit, should I get a reserved Cabana?


----------



## presley (May 13, 2016)

If you go to the sales presentation, you can get show tickets and dinner for attending. They will give you a list of choices and you can look at those and decide if you want to do that before you sign up for the tour. We opted not to, but it did offer one of the shows we saw. The Mentalist - the show was very good, but the people who work at the venue are clueless and there's no customer service from them.

Tix4tonight has a booth within walking distance. I don't remember the street names, but walked towards Bally's from the entrance of HGVC Flamingo, crossed the street and it was on the corner of the little outdoor shops. They also sell discount dinners there. They don't have correct math, so if something says it is 50% off, it probably isn't, but it will still be discounted.

You will have access to 3 pools. HGVC has one and it has a couple events where they serve something, I think it is margaritas and chips. The Flamingo pools are right there in the courtyard and one is a family pool with slides and the other is the Go Pool, which is a loud party pool. There were cabanas there. I don't remember if the other pools had any cabanas.


----------



## Karen G (May 13, 2016)

capjak said:


> I have not been to vegas in 20 years and this was a last minute decision so need to bet up to speed quickly.


There is probably nothing that you'll recall from 20 years ago! Prepare to be overwhelmed! 

If you can't get tickets to a Cirque show, Le Reve at the Wynn is quite similar but the theater is "in the round" so every seat is good. It was developed by the man who originally developed the Cirque shows so it has many of the same elements. It's dazzling and amazing.  I liked it more than "O" because of the round theater.

Another Cirque show that I really enjoyed is Michael Jackson One, if you like Michael Jackson songs. 

Donny & Marie do a great show right there at the Flamingo. The Legends in Concert in the same theater is really good, too.  Jersey Boys, Human Nature, Million Dollar Quartet, and Australian Bee Gees are some others I've really enjoyed.

Celine Dion is performing while you are here if you want to spend the big bucks.

Here's another site where you can see what's happening when you are here.  Another source for tickets is goldstar.com.


----------



## Karen G (May 13, 2016)

Here's another source for Las Vegas discounts.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 13, 2016)

*Las Vegas Top 10 Values.*

Click here for Las Vegas Top 10 Values*.*


----------



## capjak (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions:

So far dinner reservations at STK (cosmopolitan) and Mesa Grill and Lunch at Hash House Go Go.


Shows:

Crique LOVE   and Terry Fator


Are the dinner choices good or should I change?


----------



## VegasBella (May 25, 2016)

I think the best pool on the Strip is at Mandalay Bay. There is a lazy river and a beach. Very nice.

LOVE is an excellent show (unless you don't like The Beatles). La Reve, Mystere, and Ka are all good as well.

You might want to see Mike Tyson's show. I hear it's good.

Blue Man Group and Jabbawockeez are fun if you want to see something a bit different.

On May 28th I will be watching Dreamgirls: http://www.thesmithcenter.com/event/dreamgirls/

Here's a list of more events at the Smith Center: http://www.thesmithcenter.com/shows-tickets/upcoming-events/


----------



## dougp26364 (May 26, 2016)

Karen G said:


> Here's another source for Las Vegas discounts.



Travelzoo is one of our favorites when traveling to Vegas. We usually snag discount tickets to one of the bigger shows. In the past we've purchased Cirque tickets on the cheap. Last year we saw Jersey Boys and had very good seats at a steap discount. A couple of years ago we went to the downtown murder mystery dinner show Marriage Can Be Murder. Fun show, lousy meal. We got ultra cheap tickets to The Mentalist last year and had a really good time at that show.


----------



## jstapleton (Jun 22, 2016)

I was looking for next Memorial Day weekend and see Hilton Grand Vacation Club come up (among others) on Paradise, the Blvd. and Flamingo.
Which one is preferred over the other?
I'm not even sure I want to trade since we have never been and thinking maybe we need to be right on the strip 
Can anyone please help me.  We will be traveling with another couple that have been there before but we are going for my 50th.
How far away are the Hiltons I mentioned from the actual strip and do I want to be at Caesars or MGM instead?

Thanks.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 22, 2016)

Flamingo, Flamingo, Flamingo, as far as location is concerned...


----------



## jstapleton (Jun 22, 2016)

Gophesjo said:


> Flamingo, Flamingo, Flamingo, as far as location is concerned...



Thank you.
How far of a ride is it to the middle of the strip?
Can I take Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 22, 2016)

jstapleton said:


> Thank you.
> How far of a ride is it to the middle of the strip?
> Can I take Uber or Lyft?


The Flamingo location is at the middle of
the Strip. That's why it is highly recommended. You don't need a ride--just walk out to the Strip!

The HGVC building sits right behind the Flamingo Hotel/casino & you can access the Strip by walking through the hotel or walk along the Linq corridor. You'll be across the Strip from Caesars Palace.


----------



## jstapleton (Jun 22, 2016)

Karen G said:


> The Flamingo location is at the middle of
> the Strip. That's why it is highly recommended. You don't need a ride--just walk out to the Strip!
> 
> The HGVC building sits right behind the Flamingo Hotel/casino & you can access the Strip by walking through the hotel or walk along the Linq corridor. You'll be across the Strip from Caesars Palace.



OMG, thank you.
I was looking at the MGM Grand but for three nights it will be about $1000. I can book the Flamingo location with a two bedroom and we can all stay for "free". THANK YOU!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 22, 2016)

jstapleton said:


> OMG, thank you.
> I was looking at the MGM Grand but for three nights it will be about $1000. I can book the Flamingo location with a two bedroom and we can all stay for "free". THANK YOU!



Grab it while you can! That's a great find for a holiday weekend. Have a happy birthday celebration!


----------

